# Women's IBS support and information group starting in the SF bay area



## moppy66 (Dec 20, 2008)

_Women Living Life with IBS_ is a support and information group forming for women living with all forms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome.Held every Saturday in a tranquil second floor studio in El Cerrito these meetings will be a place where you can confide in others as well as learning ways to successfully live life with IBS no matter what your symptoms are.Meetings will include:
A different guest speaker each week offering expert information, support and sometimes a gentle activity (e.g. Herbalist, GI Doctor, Yoga Instructor, Naturalist Chef, Acupressure Specialist, etc.)
A friendly and empathetic place to discuss how IBS has truly affected your life.
IBS friendly snacks and teas
And more!Whether IBS is new to you or a very old friend _Women Living Life with IBS_ will help you find the strength and support you need to live life to the fullest!Meetings will be facilitated by a friendly and understanding dance instructor currently living with IBS-D. Please PM me for more information!


----------



## HopefulG235 (Sep 16, 2010)

I live 2 hours away from san francisco!I would love to attend =D


----------



## moppy66 (Dec 20, 2008)

Excellent, HopefulG!I am currently gathering more women together and finalizing the details of the first meeting, which will be after xmas. More info to come soon!Moppy


----------

